# Pollination



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Shot at about life size:


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Dalantech,

Thank you VERY much for the photo. I teach General Biology to majors at a University. I have been looking (literally) for years for a photo of plant/pollinator interaction whereby the plant structures have evolved to deposit pollen directly onto the insects back (as in orchids) in order to demonstrate coevolution. This image did it!

Mike
:applause:


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Mike 

Larger version here -just click on the image to make it expand. I use a Creative Commons license that allows for non commercial, non distributive use. If you want to print it and use the photo for your class that's fine. Just don't put it in print (book, magazine, ect.) without contacting me first


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Your photos are great,...as usual.

Do you have plants in the "jewelweed" or touch-me-not family in Italy? Here in the temperate midwest of USA we have the Orange Jewelweed [Impatiens campensis] http://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/wetland/plants/or_jewelweed.htm which grows in damp/wet areas, sometimes near streams. It has been mentioned in Beesource http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=234929 because bees that visit it get a white mark [pollen] on their thorax after "pollinating" it. It blooms in late summer usually.

Were some petals of the flower removed in your photo?


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Oldbee said:


> Your photos are great,...as usual.
> 
> Do you have plants in the "jewelweed" or touch-me-not family in Italy?


Thanks 

I don't remember seeing that flower here. I've seen images of bees that have been feeding on flowers that produce blue pollen -would love to find them!



Oldbee said:


> Were some petals of the flower removed in your photo?


Not by me, but maybe by some aggressively feeding solitary bees -that flower is a very popular nectar source here. Hairy Footed Bees love them. There's another shot for Mike


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Orange Jewelweed http://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/wetland/plants/or_jewelweed.htm

"The flowers attract the Ruby-Throated Hummingbird and long-tongued bees, including bumblebees and honeybees."

If you read the description of the flower parts, you can understand how bees might get a white mark on their thorax.

I think these kinds of plants or similar are quite "cosmopolitan".


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry, I've just never seen it (or I just haven't looked for it). I'll keep my eyes open for the flower though. Was there a particular image you were looking for?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Here you go  http://luirig.altervista.org/schedeit/fo/impatiens_noli-tangere.htm "Similar plants" in Italy.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Someone needs to go read the posting rules again about quoting:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/misc.php?do=showrules


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Barry said:


> Someone needs to go read the posting rules again about quoting:
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/misc.php?do=showrules


OK, I read the quote rules. Where did I mess up? I did cut the quote down, and I broke it in two to answer the questions separately -but there's nothing in the rules about that...


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Dalantech said:


> "I've seen images of bees that have been feeding on flowers that produce blue pollen -would love to find them!"
> 
> Some of these plants produce blue pollen: Echium vulgare of this family: http://luirig.altervista.org/flora/echium.htm /// And Siberian Squill of this family if you have it: // http://luirig.altervista.org/flora/scilla.htm


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm sure we have some blue pollen producing flowers here, but just not in my area.


----------

